# identifying plant



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anyone know what plant to use to get a good looking plant bottom like in this tank?


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not sure the technical name for it, but at my LFS they call it Dwarf Hairgrass


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks like one of the eleocharis species..probably either parvula or acicularis..it needs a pretty rich substrate and good lighting
to get it to cover like the tank in your pic,i would suggest plugging.plugging is taking a small plug or clump of the grass and plant at regular spaced intervals.it spreads by runners and will eventually fill in the entire floor of the tank..you can also take a slice of a soda bottle and press it into the substrate and pland a couple of crypts within the ring.they will then fill in the ring like little forests of them.you can do the same with swords too.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I looked up the names, and it is probubly acicularis.
thanks for the help.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

oh, and how fast does a plant like this normally grow?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

all depends on food supply and light.since i don't use any high wattage lights or co2 or ferts my plants grow slower.i certainly understand the principals behind using them;i just don't care for them.
lets say you are setting up the 30.a decent power compact should give you enough light.a couple of rocks and some driftwood.a good substrate and some fish.and some good healthy plants...the floor of the tank should be covered within 5 or 6 months..possibly sooner..
i am certainly no plant expert;so don't take it as gospel...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I had it cover a 120p tank in about 1-2 months. Thats with high light and CO2 though. Also how you plant it. Ideally you pull it apart into small plugs that are only a few blades of grass and plant them all over. It takes a long time to do right but it fills in SO much faster that way.


----------

